# Pills that take advantage of Dereelight Tactical



## Shur (Jan 31, 2013)

I really like having the ability to instantly switch between high mode and one other that I've selected.
I specifically bought my first P60 style light with the intent of upgrading at new tech came along but AFAIK nobody builds pills that can take advantage of the 'Tactical' twist.

I would really like to be wrong about this so please let me know since I have two Dereelight pills and neither fit the bill as a perfect work light.


In the end what I hope to end up with is something like this:
100-70-30-10-0.5% with an XML2 and the ability to switch between pre-set modes by tightening/loosening the head. Tight pre-set should be 100%, loose is user selectable

My host is a Dereelight DBS T (single cell configuration)
My batteries are Panasonic NCR18650B @ 3400mAh or AW IC @ 3100/2900mAh
My target run time on high is minimum 1 hour
My target output is minimum 400 lumens

If any of this seems out of line please let me know.

Aside from the basic list above a perfect drop in would:
-Run happily on a single cell and accept up to 4 RCR123s (max 3 RCR123s is also acceptable)
-Have well hidden blinky modes if they had to exist.
-Have thermal protection

I currently own two Dereelight pills. One is multi-cell and makes an electronic whining noise when powered by a single cell. The other is single cell and has low output. Both are XML pills.


Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## kosPap (Feb 15, 2013)

One has to duplicate the way Dereelight managed to make the tacticla interface.

The driver pill has actually 3 current paths. The outer is negative of course, the middle is positive for multimodes and the inner is positive for single mode.

here is the bright part. When you screw down the head tight yuo compress the pill spring enough so that the center contacts the inner driver trace.

So if one was to replicate that not only would he have to make a similar driver bit also handle the tolerancesm which define the margin for the proper spring contact as described above.


----------



## Shur (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for explaining it, it seems less complicated when you put it like that. You make a very good point but thankfully the tolerance is not something we'd have to worry about.
At the joint where the body tube meets the head the body has a post that fits though the centre of the pills contact spring. As the head is tightened to the body this post eventually makes contact with the inner trace.

I can try to take pictures if needed but can make promises on the quality I'd get.


----------



## kosPap (Feb 16, 2013)

good to describe it, cos my experience was with a dropin that I remanufactured.

Are yuo sure that the post fits through and not presses on?


----------



## Shur (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks again,
You are right, the post makes good contact with the smallest spiral of the spring and pushes it in against the centre contact.


----------

